# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  1С:PDM Управление инженерными данными

## lekhaplaton

Добрый день форумчане! Очень нужна помощь, нужны: 1С:PDM Управление инженерными данными; MES Оперативное управление производством ;
ТОИР Управление ремонтами и обслуживанием оборудования. Буду очень признателен за демки и тестовый материал. СПАСИБО!

----------


## lekhaplaton

Точнее учебный материал для подготовки к профу, если кто богат буду очень признателен!

----------


## Рамиль-1

1С:PDM Управление инженерными данными 4.0 интересует

----------


## Hanja

Привет, нашёл где искать эту конфу ?)

----------


## cccp82

Добрый день тоже интересует если у кого есть поделитесь. Спасибо.

----------

